# im egg donating at woking nuffield



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi  im tara

im 26 and i have just recieved my first appointment for october to see mr r about egg sharing as i need icsi due to male factor.  I will be donating half of my eggs so that another women can have a chance to have a baby.  Anyone out there that has done the same


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya tara

welcome to the egg share board

What a fantastic thing that u r doing you are such a special lady for considering to do this honey

There is a thread where the ladies who are egg sharing all get together for a chit chat, and we have a get together in the chat room once a month for a natter too

Heres a link to the chit chat thread

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67525.0

Our next get together in chat is monday 2nd October you would be more than welcome to join us 

Lots of love and 

Emilyxx


----------

